# tile tracker for Tortoise?



## tgirl23 (May 2, 2018)

Just curious does anyone use one of these to track their Tortoise? I have one for my keys and I saw a little side note that mention that there were a couple of hundreds of tortoises attached do these.

They have a waterproof one. Has would you attach this to your Tortoise? Here’s a link. 

https://www.thetileapp.com/en-us/store/tiles/sport


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 2, 2018)

I have used the tile tracker in my tortoise before. I was renting on a large property and it gave me extra security.

Now that I'm living on a different property with a properly secured yard, I no longer use it.


----------



## Ramsey (May 3, 2018)

Team Gomberg said:


> I have used the tile tracker in my tortoise before. I was renting on a large property and it gave me extra security.
> 
> Now that I'm living on a different property with a properly secured yard, I no longer use it.



I've wondered about these too.

How did you affix it to the tort?


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 4, 2018)

I applied it with hot glue.

I attached it to the center of a scute, avoiding new growth lines. The hot glue isn't hot enough to do any damage and I could remove the tile for soaks/during rainy days as needed.
Occasionally I noticed areas that were separating and would re apply it before it would pop off.


----------



## Ramsey (May 4, 2018)

Team Gomberg said:


> I applied it with hot glue.
> 
> I attached it to the center of a scute, avoiding new growth lines. The hot glue isn't hot enough to do any damage and I could remove the tile for soaks/during rainy days as needed.
> Occasionally I noticed areas that were separating and would re apply it before it would pop off.



Thanks for the info. Did you ever actually have to use it?


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 5, 2018)

Ramsey said:


> Thanks for the info. Did you ever actually have to use it?



Yes.

I used it to find him in the bushes and tall grasses after dark if he wasn't in his heated house. That was helpful.

I used it to locate him after an accidental escape.

And another time I tried to use it to locate him after another escape but he was too far out of range. Thankfully the neighbor who found him knew he was mine.

I can't tell you how relieved I was to move to a different property, set up a tortoise safe, escape proof yard and ditch the tile..


----------



## Musa Nathan (May 6, 2018)

tgirl23 said:


> Just curious does anyone use one of these to track their Tortoise? I have one for my keys and I saw a little side note that mention that there were a couple of hundreds of tortoises attached do these.
> 
> They have a waterproof one. Has would you attach this to your Tortoise? Here’s a link.
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com/en-us/store/tiles/sport



I use the Tile Ones...10m...superglue is best but to use on the speaker...


----------



## Musa Nathan (May 6, 2018)

Ramsey said:


> I've wondered about these too.
> 
> How did you affix it to the tort?



Superglue


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 8, 2019)

OMG Tile has a new one. It is like they heard us!
*Tile Sticker (2020) - 2 Pack*


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 8, 2019)

I got one for my Russian... 

J


----------



## sillyglue (Dec 12, 2019)

Team Gomberg said:


> I have used the tile tracker in my tortoise before. I was renting on a large property and it gave me extra security.
> 
> Now that I'm living on a different property with a properly secured yard, I no longer use it.


What did you use to attach it securely so it won’t fall off but let’s you remove it when it’s time to replace the battery/tile? How do you remove it later? Thank you!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 12, 2019)

sillyglue said:


> What did you use to attach it securely so it won’t fall off but let’s you remove it when it’s time to replace the battery/tile? How do you remove it later? Thank you!!



I used hot glue. It worked well. Occasionally detached it as needed then re applied.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 12, 2019)

@sillyglue 



Team Gomberg said:


> I applied it with hot glue.
> 
> I attached it to the center of a scute, avoiding new growth lines. The hot glue isn't hot enough to do any damage and I could remove the tile for soaks/during rainy days as needed.
> Occasionally I noticed areas that were separating and would re apply it before it would pop off.


----------



## sillyglue (Dec 12, 2019)

Do you just wiggle it off or do you have to yank it off? Does the glue remain on the shell or does it come off with the tile? Did the tile ever fall off unintentionally? How big is your tortoise? Can you post a pic with it and the tracker on? Thank you!!


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Dec 18, 2019)

It seems like this would only be used for very large enclosures, and escapes. Though I would rather buy a tile and attach it often then lose mine.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 18, 2019)

Be careful my Russian can hide himself in his 13x3 outdoor area so I can’t find him. It is cover top and bottom so no risk of escape. So it’s a maybe buy for me


----------



## novnova (Feb 24, 2020)

tgirl23 said:


> Just curious does anyone use one of these to track their Tortoise? I have one for my keys and I saw a little side note that mention that there were a couple of hundreds of tortoises attached do these.
> 
> They have a waterproof one. Has would you attach this to your Tortoise? Here’s a link.
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com/en-us/store/tiles/sport



Hahahaha, what's the idea! I'm considering using some kind of pet tracker to track them, and tiles look like a good alternative. I plan to learn from you! Hahahaha.


----------

